# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Showtime ???

## MarkyMark

Anyone know when this will air on TV ...or a where the older olympia tapes can be purchased .....?thanx

----------


## ptbyjason

They can be purchased here.

----------


## samoth

If their is a Muscle Mag International store near you, they should carry it. Otherwise, you'll probably have to order it.

----------


## MarkyMark

thanks guys

----------

